# UPDATED: English Shepherd Puppies For Sale Missouri, 5 Males Left



## tandceshepherds (Aug 10, 2021)

Below are pictures of our 5 Male Pups Left: Visit our website for personalities and to contact. Available Puppies Page Blessings,


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

I would love to spam you with ES questions since my pups breeders are not to communicative. My eight month old male is huge! He is already about 75lbs, we've been feeding raw/barf and grain free puppy food. Even though ES are not a large breed like LGDs I've switched him to raw and dog food gradually over the past month. What age do you switch larger pups off puppy food?
He is GREAT with our goats. I feel his instinct and natural ability greatly exceeds my training ability. He will help bring in the goat that strays from the herd when moving them. He also is good at cornering the goats so I can catch them for worming, hooves, just plain check-in etc. I'm seven months pregnant and so overwhelmed with everything I've started just leaving him in the goat pen (1/2 acres rotationaly grazed at a time) when my kids and I are doing housework and schoolwork. Will spending pointless time in with goats not herding them decrease his instinct or cause him to hold back in his herding?


----------



## tandceshepherds (Aug 10, 2021)

DaisyDuke said:


> I would love to spam you with ES questions since my pups breeders are not to communicative. My eight month old male is huge! He is already about 75lbs, we've been feeding raw/barf and grain free puppy food. Even though ES are not a large breed like LGDs I've switched him to raw and dog food gradually over the past month. What age do you switch larger pups off puppy food?
> He is GREAT with our goats. I feel his instinct and natural ability greatly exceeds my training ability. He will help bring in the goat that strays from the herd when moving them. He also is good at cornering the goats so I can catch them for worming, hooves, just plain check-in etc. I'm seven months pregnant and so overwhelmed with everything I've started just leaving him in the goat pen (1/2 acres rotationaly grazed at a time) when my kids and I are doing housework and schoolwork. Will spending pointless time in with goats not herding them decrease his instinct or cause him to hold back in his herding?


Hi DaisyDuke,
We'd be happy to help. We suggest taking them off puppy food at about 4 months. What are your dogs lines/registered name? There are some lines where the dogs do run larger. We know of some that have been as big as yours and bigger. Our lines run between 40-65lbs.
With the ES's desire to please, leaving him with the goats shouldn't be a problem. It sounds like he already knows when you want him to do something. When he knows what you_ don't_ want, he should listen to that too.
Unless, he is impulsive? 
We've had our sheep graze our yard a lot this summer and they do it in harmony with our three dogs and our chickens free range the yard too. 
We can offer some training websites that have been helpful to us as well. (You can find some of them on the resources page on our website.)
Hope this helps


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

So glad you posted...reminded me to look into ES more.

We are leaving Houston soon for our Springfield, MO rental house. WIll be prepping our off-grid acreage in Ozark county for full-time living there by the end of winter 2022-23.

The English Shepherds seem like such a great combination of farm duty proficiency and lovable nature. Duke is calling to my wife!

Hope you have some pups ready 16-18 months from now when we are settled.


----------



## tandceshepherds (Aug 10, 2021)

tarbe said:


> So glad you posted...reminded me to look into ES more.
> 
> We are leaving Houston soon for our Springfield, MO rental house. WIll be prepping our off-grid acreage in Ozark county for full-time living there by the end of winter 2022-23.
> 
> ...


Sorry we didn't get back to you sooner! We've been busy sending/delivering puppies. Keep an eye on our website...we post when new puppies arrive. You're right, they are a great combination!


----------



## tandceshepherds (Aug 10, 2021)

This guy is still looking for his forever family. He is now 10 weeks. He's a ball of energy! Very smart and full of spit and vinegar! He needs a good leader to teach him the ropes of your farm. We're leash training. Plus teaching sit, come and shake. He's also being crate/potty trained. We're working on gate/door training by making him sit at a gate/door. Then wait for us to go through, then calling him on. We make him sit on the other side as well. He's doing great. He has a good herd drive, and would make someone a great farm dog.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I've been told that there are two types of English Shepherds...the ones that are crossed with collies which is apparently a huge no no and the ones that are purebred English Shepherds.


----------



## tandceshepherds (Aug 10, 2021)

We've heard of people mixing the "Lassie" Collies and ES's Here's one person doing it currently:
Starlight's Laddie of Red Fern | Red Fern FarmCollies
Our dogs are UKC/ESC registered, this helps ensure they are purebred. That's what we prefer. We'll never have another breed  You can find our dog's pedigrees on our website.
The mixes are referred to as farm collies, but when we talk to older folks, 70+ years, many of them knew the ES as a farm collie. We've had several folks who they or their parents mail ordered English Shepherds 60-70 years ago and they'd come on the train! Some of these folks called them both ES's and Farm Collie. We call them farm collie's sometimes, for this reason as well.


----------

